# Jet Foot Accessories



## Toby from MO (Mar 25, 2009)

Here you go Codeman...since you’re relatively new to outboard jets I thought I would post a few accessories for the jet foot that are available.

This is a poly intake to replace the existing cast iron intake. This particular intake was designed by a boat builder up in the northeast...it is molded with intake fins. Intake fins drastically reduces cavitation by helping direct water directly into the foot.



Here is another pic of a poly intake with aftermarket intake fins bolted on.


Couples pics of whale’s tail...from Trout & Sons. Helps boat plane faster. Not quite as effective as similar models used on prop motors...though does help getting out of the hole. 





Here is a pic of a stainless 4-blade impeller. Stainless impellers are far more durable with resisting rock chips better than the aluminum. Similar to a propeller there are a few available choices with either different blade count and/or pitch to either provide a better hole shot or faster top end speed.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 25, 2009)

Actually I have seen most of those over on Riversmallies.com I like the looks of the "skirts" for the intake. Fabbing up the whale tail would be no biggy and I considered making a set of the skirts from alum. too just to see if they would do me any good.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a tail from Troutt&Sons on my Alumacraft.Considering that's where I bought it from,I just stopped in one day on my way to LOZ.They slapped it on in about 10mins.Not only do you plane faster,it cuts down on the porpoising. Steve


----------



## Toby from MO (Mar 26, 2009)

Codeman said:


> Actually I have seen most of those over on Riversmallies.com I like the looks of the "skirts" for the intake. Fabbing up the whale tail would be no biggy and I considered making a set of the skirts from alum. too just to see if they would do me any good.



I wondered if you visited Riversmallies.com. I didn’t want to mention so not to divert attention from your attempt to get this board going. Those boys have a wealth of information though they run slightly more dangerous water than we do. Their boats tend to be a little different, i.e. more rugged, thus some of the things they do don’t really apply, not practical, to us Midwesterners.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 26, 2009)

Toby from MO said:


> I wondered if you visited Riversmallies.com. I didn’t want to mention so not to divert attention from your attempt to get this board going. Those boys have a wealth of information though they run slightly more dangerous water than we do. Their boats tend to be a little different, i.e. more rugged, thus some of the things they do don’t really apply, not practical, to us Midwesterners.



Exactly why I wanted to get this going. Seems like we have a unique class of boat here even though you can't count how many you can see coming and going in the summer time. I mean how many guys around here would you see put plastic on the bottom of their boat? Besides we have the scenic beauty wrapped up right here. :wink:


----------



## Toby from MO (Mar 27, 2009)

Codeman said:


> Toby from MO said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered if you visited Riversmallies.com. I didn’t want to mention so not to divert attention from your attempt to get this board going. Those boys have a wealth of information though they run slightly more dangerous water than we do. Their boats tend to be a little different, i.e. more rugged, thus some of the things they do don’t really apply, not practical, to us Midwesterners.
> ...




Agree.


----------



## turne032 (Mar 29, 2009)

just my .02

whale tales help with hole shot and porposing, especially on big heavy boats.

the fins on the shoe help load a pump in rough water but drastically reduces performance. it creates too much drag on the motor for most river conditions. 


turner


----------



## Toby from MO (Mar 30, 2009)

turne032 said:


> just my .02
> 
> whale tales help with hole shot and porposing, especially on big heavy boats.
> 
> ...



Agree. Our waters here in the midwest are not as turbulent as those in other regions. Not to mention...it is another item that will need repair when you do eventually smack the foot. They also reduce your running depth.

I've also heard of several having problems getting their poly intakes to perform properly.


----------

